# Hi



## Spil214 (Jun 22, 2010)

My name is Hayden Spilman

recently recieved two ghost mantis male and female

and thought should join a community of people who know they are doing

PS they laid an ooth


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello Hayden, not the Hayden from "Coach" but thats ok, I am not "Christine" either!




:tt2:


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome. Where ya from?


----------



## ismart (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

You came to the right place!


----------

